# Found My Next Purchase



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.ruger.com/redhawk444/index.html

It's everything I want out of a DA .44 Magnum.

I want to replace my S&W 29-3 with it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was thing along the same lines but I can get the S&W mountain gun for $670 and I can't find a 4"RR anywhere right now. Lots of dealers are taking orders but you will have to wait. Around here anyways. Good luck on getting one.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I like those mountain guns..Have two,one in 45ACP and one in 45Colt..Except for color they go real well with my 4in mod. 28..
Love them auto loaders but there is a place for a good revolver..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I already have a 29 but I'm afraid of killing it(frame stretching) from .44 Magnum loads toward the warmer end of the spectrum(240gr ~1400-1500 fps). Am I worrying about nothing? I could save a lot of money and have my 6" 29 trimmed and crowned(it's just a tad too longer than I like. somewhere between 4" and 5" would be perfect) and have the action gone over and tightened. What can be done to ensure its longevity? And who can you recommend to do the work?


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Nice looking revolver! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*No way..*



Revolver said:


> I already have a 29 but I'm afraid of killing it(frame stretching) from .44 Magnum loads toward the warmer end of the spectrum(240gr ~1400-1500 fps). Am I worrying about nothing? I could save a lot of money and have my 6" 29 trimmed and crowned(it's just a tad too longer than I like. somewhere between 4" and 5" would be perfect) and have the action gone over and tightened. What can be done to ensure its longevity? And who can you recommend to do the work?


 Hey Revolver I don't think you will have to worry about killing the M-29 with the 240gr @1400fps. I was looking real close at the new Redhawk and the S&W mountain gun in four inch. I think they both will do the job. I decided I wanted one with a 6" barrel to hunt a hog with. Well I wound up with a 6 1/2" M-29 Classic. Man that is a dream gun to shoot. All pigs in central Florida beware. Good luck.:smt023

Best, Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Love those "N" frame Smith's..Am partial to the 625's but when I want some bangers I go to the Bisley Blackhawk's..The 629 is a great gun but even Elmer
Keith used more medium strength loads for most of his shooting..It seems as though the Redhawk,or a Blackhawk if a single action could work for you, would be the one for a steady diet of hot stuff..


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Revolver said:


> http://www.ruger.com/redhawk444/index.html
> 
> It's everything I want out of a DA .44 Magnum.
> 
> I want to replace my S&W 29-3 with it.


I would never replace my model 29-2 with it but I wouldn't mind saving up to buy that Ruger in the not too distant future :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Afraid of "killing" it?*

The Model 29 on the left (6") has had 15,330 rounds fired through it, the next (5") just under 10,000 rounds, full power .44 Magnum stuff.










Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks again Bob. 

Lately I've been considering the possibility of switching to .45 Colt so that I could get similar performance while stocking the same bullets for the ACP and Colt. I'm thinking of sticking with .357 and .45 as my two loading calibers to keep things simple. I see that you have pretty good collection(and knowledge) of both the .44 Magnum and .45 Colt and am wondering what you think of my plan.


----------

